# Marimo Moss Balls... Gaining interest again for another order



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

PM me with your name, phone number and number of Marimo's you'd want. I'll increase the order since it sold out quickly if there's enough people.

Again, they'll be $5 and on average be of large size.

Cheers!
Chris


----------



## peppy2013 (Feb 19, 2013)

Me me me . Pm coming your way shortly


----------



## UnderseaGal (Mar 4, 2014)

Pm sent.
Thanks!


----------

